# Microsoft vereinfacht Crash-Analysen



## Newsfeed (22 März 2009)

Auf der Sicherheitskonferenz CanSecWest präsentierte Microsoft ein quelloffenes Werkzeug, Programmabstürze nach Sicherheitsrisiken zu klassifizieren.

Weiterlesen...


----------

